# MY NEW PET



## bigred (Jul 28, 2013)

This beautiful green spider has been hanging on a green cactus pad for about a month now, he blends right in. He manages to catch wasps and suck the insides right out of them. My question is for the folks with cactus, has anyone ever came across a spider like this on cactus. I feed this guy once and awhile to fatten him up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2013)

Never seen one like that, but he's cool. We just get the regular garden style orb weavers here. I feed them too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2013)

I love having a "pet" spider outside. Occasionally here we will get a bunch of what I think are orb weavers. They build a very big "net" across a pathway, or across my pond...a huge net, then they just sit there and wait for dinner. Its a pretty big spider and usually yellow. But then they disappear and you don't see any of them for a couple years or more.


----------



## bigred (Jul 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> Never seen one like that, but he's cool. We just get the regular garden style orb weavers here. I feed them too.



He is cool, he ran toward my hand when I tried to feed him so I give him his space




Yvonne G said:


> I love having a "pet" spider outside. Occasionally here we will get a bunch of what I think are orb weavers. They build a very big "net" across a pathway, or across my pond...a huge net, then they just sit there and wait for dinner. Its a pretty big spider and usually yellow. But then they disappear and you don't see any of them for a couple years or more.



Good to hear from some of the cactus loving folks, this guy just builds a web on that one cactus pad and waits. He is always on that one pad and goes to the other side when its hot


----------



## AnnV (Jul 28, 2013)

Your green spider is cool. I have seen bright green spiders before, here in CT, but don't know if it could be the same species.

I had a pet spider last summer. I posted pics on my fb page and mostly I got a bunch of "eww's" or even exclamations to kill it quickly. It is nice to hang out with a group who appreciate the usefulness and beauty of all creatures.
My spider was seen only at night. She spun incredible webs each night on the gate to my pasture. I would cut thru another area of the fence so I wouldn't break her magnificent web. One night it was from the top of the four foot gate to the ground, and nearly perfect. I wish I possessed such ambition and architectural capabilities! She slept in a corner of the gate during the day. I witnessed a confrontation with a wasp one day, the only time I saw her in daylight.


Sent from my GT-P3113 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 28, 2013)

Very Cool ED!


----------



## bigred (Jul 28, 2013)

AnnV said:


> Your green spider is cool. I have seen bright green spiders before, here in CT, but don't know if it could be the same species.
> 
> I had a pet spider last summer. I posted pics on my fb page and mostly I got a bunch of "eww's" or even exclamations to kill it quickly. It is nice to hang out with a group who appreciate the usefulness and beauty of all creatures.
> My spider was seen only at night. She spun incredible webs each night on the gate to my pasture. I would cut thru another area of the fence so I wouldn't break her magnificent web. One night it was from the top of the four foot gate to the ground, and nearly perfect. I wish I possessed such ambition and architectural capabilities! She slept in a corner of the gate during the day. I witnessed a confrontation with a wasp one day, the only time I saw her in daylight.
> ...



Very Cool, this guy is on that pad all day and night just waiting




N2TORTS said:


> Very Cool ED!



Hey JD, saw your latest red head pip, very cool as well


----------



## ladyjean22 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol I don't let my boyfriend kill spiders (unless they get on him... I cant break him of that... it's a start at least!) I tell him I'd rather have spiders in/around my house than the bugs they are eating! Go spiders!


----------



## bigred (Jul 28, 2013)

ladyjean22 said:


> Lol I don't let my boyfriend kill spiders (unless they get on him... I cant break him of that... it's a start at least!) I tell him I'd rather have spiders in/around my house than the bugs they are eating! Go spiders!



I showed all family members and told them not to kill him


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2013)

Yup, we have a common funnel spider that lives in the kitchen window seal inside.....had been there for months now. He (I believe he because no egg pad laid, as of yet that is)quietly resides in his funnel and he keep the window area clear of any tiny flying buggies and the occasional fly that will make its way in when the doors are left open bringing in the groceries and such....once in a while while I am doing the dishes he will appear quickly when those pesky little moth things make their way in, grab the moth and retreat back to his funnel...there are strict guidelines that the few strategically allowed daddy long legs and this funnel spider are protected species here along with the CDTs....

Ed, your spider guest is a bit wicked shaped and very very cool looking....does anyone know what type of spider that is?


----------



## bigred (Jul 28, 2013)

ascott said:


> Yup, we have a common funnel spider that lives in the kitchen window seal inside.....had been there for months now. He (I believe he because no egg pad laid, as of yet that is)quietly resides in his funnel and he keep the window area clear of any tiny flying buggies and the occasional fly that will make its way in when the doors are left open bringing in the groceries and such....once in a while while I am doing the dishes he will appear quickly when those pesky little moth things make their way in, grab the moth and retreat back to his funnel...there are strict guidelines that the few strategically allowed daddy long legs and this funnel spider are protected species here along with the CDTs....
> 
> Ed, your spider guest is a bit wicked shaped and very very cool looking....does anyone know what type of spider that is?



Angela I knew you would appreciate this I have no idea what kind of spider this guy is. My neighbor took a picture and was going to try to figure it out but havent heard from him


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2013)

Perhaps a Green Lynx Spider?

http://nathistoc.bio.uci.edu/spiders/ab_7982.jpg

There appear to be slight variations in actual coloring for various locations....

Perhaps you already know what you have, I just liked looking


----------



## bigred (Jul 28, 2013)

ascott said:


> Perhaps a Green Lynx Spider?
> 
> http://nathistoc.bio.uci.edu/spiders/ab_7982.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks, thats a great pic and looks like the same spider. I didnt know what kind he was


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2013)

> knew you would appreciate this



Absolutely.....

(The only spider that does not stand a chance with me is a Black Widow...they spark some primal chord with me...the hair stands up on my arms and I get a knot in my stomach instantly at the moment I realize I am in the company of one...especially the occasional one in the house---I think in 9 years we have had like maybe 5 in the house...ewwwwww.....everything stops in my world until I have a body to show it did not get away...)


----------



## wellington (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, glad you all like them. Me, phobia. If they are any place I have to walk or be, they are dead. I have gotten better though. Used to kill any that I would see, near and far. Except daddy long legs, have always liked them. I do like fooling with the funnel ones. I think that's what they are called.. They only get fooled once though, smart buggers. They still scare me though. That green one is pretty, my fave color.


----------



## bigred (Jul 28, 2013)

wellington said:


> Wow, glad you all like them. Me, phobia. If they are any place I have to walk or be, they are dead. I have gotten better though. Used to kill any that I would see, near and far. Except daddy long legs, have always liked them. I do like fooling with the funnel ones. I think that's what they are called.. They only get fooled once though, smart buggers. They still scare me though. That green one is pretty, my fave color.



Wellington since your favorite color is green I could ship him to you


----------



## bigred (Aug 4, 2013)

This guy is still on the same cactus pad and he has a wasp.Looks like he has his fangs sank right into his head


----------

